# North London/ Enfield area Reptile shop ?



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello is anyone from the north london/ enfield area and know of any decent rep shops to buy some live food from ? 

cheers


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

cheapest place around is " enfield Reptile Centre" its on crews hill.

The guy only does live food and inverts, no reptiles, but his food is the best deals around.


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Kings Reptiles in Camden does reptiles and livefood (nearest station is Mornington Crescent on the Northern line)

I buy my livefood online from livefoods.co.uk tho


----------



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

Slurm said:


> cheapest place around is " enfield Reptile Centre" its on crews hill.
> 
> The guy only does live food and inverts, no reptiles, but his food is the best deals around.


Cheers mate, that's what I'm looking for to get some locusts n mealies, are his prices alright, just round corner from me aswell so that's a touch of luck


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

well he charges £1.95 a box and his boxes are usually packed..

hes next to jollyes


----------



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

Slurm said:


> well he charges £1.95 a box and his boxes are usually packed..
> 
> hes next to jollyes


Ahhh yeah I no next to the bird shop


----------

